# Information on Mouse Nutrition



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I'm trying to find information on the nutritional requirements of mice, which food they most benefit from and why, the best type of protein for them, effects of soy, fishmeal, corn, etc.

However I haven't been able to find much. Can anyone give recommendations of how to find good information on mouse nutrition, or share your own wisdom? Thanks!


----------



## Oca2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nutrient Requirements of Laboratory Animals: http://www.nap.edu/catalog.php?record_id=4758 (you have to register first, then you can download the free pdf)
Biology of the Laboratory Mouse: http://www.informatics.jax.org/greenbook/ (I think this had a chapter on nutrition too)

I don't remember on the top pf my hat if these have the kind of information you are looking for, but I'd say they are a good place to start.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I found most of the specific information by just googling mice and then whatever I was considering. I was surprised at the studies on canary seed, but they were not conclusive to me, because of the method used. There are so many studies on mice, to give humans an idea of what might be good for a human to eat, or for livestock. There are also anecdotal type experiments are on the net as well, and might be of some interest. Like a number with types of corn, and such.

I could read, usually, about 4-6 studies on the same item, from different angles, and methods. Some studies are obviously not really useful due to the food fed the control group, vague information because I don't have access to the full study (such as the yogurt one), or slanted for a specific product, but I think you can spot those. Don't discount the rat studies, but do keep in mind that rats are not really just larger mice.


----------

